# Refined Detail - BMW 1M & E92 M3



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

:wave:

Another couple from me from the past few days. I'm a big fan of BMW's, and I've had the privilege of working on some pretty special and rare examples of Munich's finest. These 2 modern classics were no exception!

First up, an Arctic White 1M for a very good client of mine. With a few carbon goodies thrown into the mix, this had just come back from a track day so needed a mini detail to get it looking fresh again:

Temporary LSP in the form of G-Techniq C3.









































































and then an E92 M3 in Frozen Black, booked for a Swissvax Opaque Protection Detail:














































Thank you for looking,
Rich @ Refined Detail


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Both look stunning, great work buddy.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I want both 1m looks fantastic M3 frozen Black? stunning is it matt finish or wrap like RS500 never seen one but wow good work


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate, they both look stunning :argie:


----------



## R88ORY RXP (Dec 15, 2011)

FOOOOOOOOkin loooove that frozen black, makes me want to get mine wrapped....


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Wow, just wow!! I want the white one. Good job :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

that exhaust on the 1M is awesome. I bet it was loud!!!!! Full titanium if I'm thinking of the same one! 


Thanks for sharing! :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Love both but really really love the 1M. I love it


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks great Rich! That M3 just looks bad ass! Those 1M's are just mean! I looked at getting both of those, both sweet cars for sure! :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, love both of those! Those little additions on the 1M look amazing, never seen that steering wheel on one before though!

Cool as beans!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Both looks amazing..


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

I really hope depreciation hits they 1m's hard because im wanting one! :lol:


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

WOW.... they both wouldnt get kicked out off bed. Great work :argie:


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> I want both 1m looks fantastic M3 frozen Black? stunning is it matt finish or wrap like RS500 never seen one but wow good work


no wrap, that's paint, also available in silver, blue... you name it (just google bmw frozen )

btw: kudos to the owner for the akrapovic exhaust


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you everybody, appreciated as ever 



Derekh929 said:


> I want both 1m looks fantastic M3 frozen Black? stunning is it matt finish or wrap like RS500 never seen one but wow good work


As already mentioned, Frozen is BMW's paint finish rather than a wrap. An expensive optional paint finish available from factory!



amiller said:


> that exhaust on the 1M is awesome. I bet it was loud!!!!! Full titanium if I'm thinking of the same one!
> 
> Thanks for sharing! :thumb:


I can't remember if it's Titanium or not actually, but yes it's loud when it wants to be due to the controllable flap 



JBirchy said:


> Wow, love both of those! Those little additions on the 1M look amazing, never seen that steering wheel on one before though!
> 
> Cool as beans!


There's a few more little tweaks to come in the future, but it's certainly a stunning car. Steering wheel is pretty rare as it's an expensive factory option 



Hotchy said:


> I really hope depreciation hits they 1m's hard because im wanting one! :lol:


:lol: You're not the only one to have said that! But I will be surprised if it does drop that much tbh!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Very nice. The 1M looks well in white. Still feel that opaque add's gloss for matt paints but at least its protected.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks Scott, tbh the Frozen finish is more Satin than Matt anyway so does have a small level of gloss to it as standard. The Opaque imo doesn't add gloss, but does add a very small amount of extra 'depth' or 'richness' to the finish.


----------



## Peach2k9 (Dec 30, 2011)

Both absolutely stunning. That 1M is abit special tho.... 

Great Work!!! :thumb:


----------



## Breakable? (May 10, 2011)

That 1M looks stunning
nice work


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Stunning mate, that 1M is definitely very cool indeed, exhaust is very cool.

M3 looks great, I just wouldn't want to own one :thumb:

Keep dodging the rain to bring us more of that bud


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

Ooooh, lovely! Both of my dream cars there!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks guys, appreciated as ever!


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

They look fantastic, loving the M3


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you! Huge fan of anything with an M badge on it myself tbh!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Loving both of those mate, very nice! :thumb:


----------



## Sm1th90 (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweet as ..... Damn how lucky do you need to be to own both of these. Super work as well pal


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks chaps!


----------

